# Ebay Auction - Windjammer - St.Lucia



## ajhcmaj (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont know if this sounds to good to be true.  Cant tell from the auction but the resale price is around $8k-$20k and this guy is selling for 2k-4k depending on what 1 of 3 units he is selling

http://cgi.ebay.com/WINDJAMMER-Time...ging?hash=item2555cbd4ff&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lobsterlover (Aug 19, 2009)

*WJ*

Don't know anything about this sale but do know you can be sure the maintenance fee for a 2 bed is more like $700.
Never bought from e- bay but bought 2 of them from timeshare company's for even less than that. Its tough times.
Check out TUG's how to buy a resale for some great advise.
Good luck.


----------



## Larry (Aug 20, 2009)

lobsterlover said:


> Don't know anything about this sale but do know you can be sure the maintenance fee for a 2 bed is more like $700.
> Never bought from e- bay but bought 2 of them from timeshare company's for even less than that. Its tough times.
> Check out TUG's how to buy a resale for some great advise.
> Good luck.



Ebay ad is for 1BR units not 2BR so maintenance fee may be correct but since I don't own there perhaps an owner can verify Maintenance for a 1BR with hot tub on deck?


----------



## JanT (Aug 22, 2009)

We own here.  The maintenance fee advertised for the one bedroom with hot tub is correct. HOWEVER, be aware that Windjammer St. Lucia is a right-to-use (NOT deeded) property so you would need to inquire as to the time remaining on the right-to-use.


----------



## zoobiedo (Sep 16, 2009)

The contracts are until 2062.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 17, 2009)

There is also one for St George Club Bermuda which has steep MF. The ad says it is good for the next 5 years so $3000 plus almost $4500 in MF is $7500 which averages $1500 yr plus Bermuda taxs and an $800 fee.


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 2, 2009)

*contracts*



zoobiedo said:


> The contracts are until 2062.



What happens in 2062. Would you have to re-buy?


----------



## Larry (Dec 15, 2009)

lobsterlover said:


> What happens in 2062. Would you have to re-buy?



I Just bought a week at Windjammer and it apears that they are all RTU's and mine also expires in 2062. 

Since I will expire way before then unless I live until 112, I won't worry about it.:zzz:


----------

